# Twin Websites?



## das_king (Jan 14, 2006)

hey, 

My name is Ben and I am fairly new to this business as I am just trying to figure out the up and downs..

I want to have my business cater to an audience that is nation wide while not losing any vaulable local business. 

So how will i go about doing that? I was thinking maybe having two completely different websites....one is mostly to handle the local custom design needs the other is for a greate amount of audience?

So it that really neccessary or any other comments?


Thanks a lot 

Ben


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Are you talking about 2 different business types (wholesale custom printing locally and nationwide retail printing?)

If it's the same business type (wholesale local and wholesale national) then there's no need for 2 websites.


----------

